# My "First" Betta.



## Rohland (Aug 20, 2009)

This is what I will call my first betta. I had one for a week a few years ago but he died within a week because of a parasite infection.

I'm debating on names right now. I am kinda hooked on them already and figured I am going to name them after our solar system (reminds me of Salor Moon lol). My nameless fish is a VT with some fin rot right now, that im treating.
He is currently in a 5 gal tank which i am hoping on splitting in the future with either a halfmoon or a crowntail. I would also like to get some female bettas for my 10 Gal Corydora tank.

Here is my new baby.
He goes from a yellow head to a purpilish speckle in the midsection on a white body.
Sorry I am kinda colour blind. Also about the yellow gravel. It was a christmas present a few years back, and had no use for it. I believe it makes him look more yellow on his body but I know he is white.

View attachment 3712

View attachment 3713




Names:
Sun
Mercury
Venus
Earth
Moon
Mars
Jupiter
Saturn
Uranus
Neptune
Pluto


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's very pretty!!


----------



## InsideTheBurg (Aug 18, 2009)

Stunning


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Gorgeous!


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

He's very pretty!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

oooooooooo.....OPAQUE VT!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I love the way you named them after all the planets in the solar system.


----------



## Rohland (Aug 20, 2009)

Thank you for your kind comments. I dont know what to name him yet though, no planets are whiteish.



MrVampire181 said:


> oooooooooo.....OPAQUE VT!!!


 By the means of Opaque, the colours in his mid section, are those his internal organs? Or is that a little speckle of red/purple/


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

How about Moon or Luna?


----------



## Rohland (Aug 20, 2009)

Luna sounds really good, thank you.
Luna is might be!
I'm already addicted and want more!
Right now he is being treated with aquarium salt and melafix.
Anything else I can do?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Rohland said:


> Thank you for your kind comments. I dont know what to name him yet though, no planets are whiteish.
> 
> 
> By the means of Opaque, the colours in his mid section, are those his internal organs? Or is that a little speckle of red/purple/


Oh I think that's coloring. Opaques will ALWAYS get coloring in them.


----------



## Rohland (Aug 20, 2009)

Okay I'm glad everyone likes him. 
I personally thought he was uglier than the full red or blue ones.
But got him because he wasnt the typical.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Rohland said:


> Okay I'm glad everyone likes him.
> I personally thought he was uglier than the full red or blue ones.
> But got him because he wasnt the typical.


Trust me...we betta hobbyists will go for even the ugliest betta.


----------



## Rohland (Aug 20, 2009)

Okay thats reassuring. I want a lot more already!
Just some questions about fin rot. He is being treated with melafix and salt in his aquarium.

However how do you know when to stop adding medicine? Should I do a salt bath?

Also final name change to moon.


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

what a beautie


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm glad you liked my name suggestion. Actually, Luna is more feminine so Moon is a better name. And that completes your solar system!


----------



## CharH (Aug 7, 2009)

Ohhhhhhh he's sooooooooo cute!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Rohland (Aug 20, 2009)

MrVampire181 said:


> Oh I think that's coloring. Opaques will ALWAYS get coloring in them.


Grr. I wish i knew opaques were kinda special lol. At petsmart last week there was a white ct with red and blue fins. Its ashame they are higher priced than the regular bettas. My betta was $3 while ct are $8 at the store :-(.

Also what should I feed my betta?
Right now i am feeding them top tin betta bites. however this was the advice from the lfs. I think most people have hikari or something else.


----------



## Midnightwolf6 (Aug 16, 2009)

He's gorgeous! Where did you find him??


----------



## Rohland (Aug 20, 2009)

Petsmart tucked away in the back.
Only $3 what a diamond in the rough i think. I think I may get a crowntail when their shipment comes in again.


----------



## Midnightwolf6 (Aug 16, 2009)

I am going there tomorrow to get a new betta :] well now today.. didn't realize it was after 12. haha but I hope I get lucky lol


----------



## Rohland (Aug 20, 2009)

yes, I will cross my fingers for you. I find that petsmart carries a lot of the ordinary red and/or blue vts.

A lot of people have found some really nice ones at walmart and petco too. However petco is here in Canada and my local Walmart recently just stopped selling fish. They still have aquarium supplies though.


----------



## Midnightwolf6 (Aug 16, 2009)

Yeah i found the one in my avatar, Bolt, and a little female, Luna, and wal mart.

But Bolt has fin rot =/ It seems almost all the walmart fish are always sick.


----------



## Rohland (Aug 20, 2009)

Mine has find rot. I have about two teaspoons of salt in his aquarium with melafix. I think i may do a salt bath tomorrow. And see how things look from there. The problem I have is that I want results fast.


----------



## Midnightwolf6 (Aug 16, 2009)

Yeah I have bad Bolt for about 4-5 weeks now and he is just barely showing signs of regrowth. 
I haven't done any salt baths tho, just treating him with JFC.


----------



## Rohland (Aug 20, 2009)

I think i may get 3 or 4 females for my 10 gal.
And at least another betta and he has to be a crown tail in by 5 gal split.

Then maybe another tank with some more i dont know im addicted and have to complete my solar system. There is really nice fish on aquabid. However living on the far west coast it will be $45+ to ship from the transhipper to me. Plus like $5 for the shipping to the transhipper plus the cost of the fish. So i think I will take keep looking at lfs.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> How about Moon or Luna?


I have a cat named Luna. 

WOW!! I LOVE him!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Name him after me! :lol:


----------



## Rohland (Aug 20, 2009)

Jupiter said:


> Name him after me! :lol:


Oh there will be.
I think me female bettas will be names, venus, jupiter, neptune.. and either saturn or pluto.. I just dont think uranus fits.


----------



## Midnightwolf6 (Aug 16, 2009)

When I think of Neptune I think of the king of the Sea lol


----------



## Rohland (Aug 20, 2009)

Well im going to give my betta a salt bath and maybe head to the Petland and check that out.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

If you run out of names, you could always name them after moons. I know Jupiter is really nice sounding moons. Io, Europa, Callisto...I don't know the rest.


----------



## Rohland (Aug 20, 2009)

Yeah, I saw that. Im pretty sure my parents would force me to stop before I get that far


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Lol! I don't think my aunt would have objections, it's more of a space/money issue. :T


----------



## Rohland (Aug 20, 2009)

Jupiter said:


> Lol! I don't think my aunt would have objections, it's more of a space/money issue. :T


Opposite for me about the space, Right now my 10 and 5 gal are in my basement in a stand one on top of the other. Its really neat. Then I have a big window bench in my room which would be perfect for probably two 10 gals or maybe even like 5 betta bowls 

As for money I have a job.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Window bench! I've always wanted one of those. 
Just be careful the tank doesn't get too much sunlight, of course.

I have a room in my aunt and uncle's house. I have my 10 gal on my bookshelf, I might be able to fit another 5 gal on it. My desk is a little flimsy but I think it could handle a 2/3 gal tank if I get really crazy.


----------



## Rohland (Aug 20, 2009)

Well, the sun never shines directly into my window. Also i tend to forget to open my blinds often


----------

